# Three Female Rats Available for Adoption



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

<center>Sadly...this is likely.

So I am a very proud rat mamma to four females right now, but seeing as my mother just told us we would likely be moving cross country...or even oversees...I have decided it's probably better to find them a new home sooner rather than later. But wait, the ad says for three females? Yes, it does, but one of my females I will be keeping as she is older, and she's also a singleton. If it does turn out that I am unable to bring her, then she is going back to the breeder I purchased her from. 

I will tell you a bit about the females now!

*Khyra*
Khyra is a black capped female whom I got at 6 weeks old on May 3 of last year. She's the craziest female I have ever met! She zooms around all the time, but she often checks in on you to see what you're up to! She's actually the dominant one, even though my keeper girl Lillianne is older, but she's not a brat about it. She's a very very sweet rat, and would be great with kids as she's tolerant with handling. Very very sweet rat. 

*Adeline
*Addie is a fawn self girlie. Addie is a female I got recently, as I got her December 27th of last year at 6 weeks. She currently does not live with Khyra and Lillianne, but all four of the rats get along very well. Addie is a very outgoing and smart rat, and she loves riding on shoulders. She's also good with being handled, as she's much more laid back than Khyra is. Loves banana and any other kind of fruit. 

*Eden
*Eden is a pink eyed white rat. Eden is the female I got the same day as Addie, and they are from the same litter presumably. She's much more shy to be honest, but she's such a doll. She loves to sleep in jacket hoods, and can often be found attached to her human. She loves treats as well, but she usually won't take them from my hand. Eden and Addie get along very well, so I'd prefer if they went together. Unfortunately I do not have a cage for them to go with, but all three females are free to a fantastic home. I would love to hear about your current rats, and if you are interested in a pair or a single(if you adopt a single you MUST have other rats)

I'd honestly prefer if Addie and Eden went to the same home, since they've always been together. Khyra can go with Addie and Eden, or by herself. None of the females are spayed, but all have been the vet in the past month (just for general checkups) 

I am located in Ashburn Virginia. I can meet somewhere near my home, but I would not like to travel for hours and hours since they are free. 








This is Khyra








This is Addie. I can assure you she's Fawn xD Just the brightness of my camera.








^This is Eden

If you are interested please message me or post here.


----------



## Tao.and.Laughter (Jan 24, 2015)

Found your post! I have an older female who was one of a pair, but the other passed, so I wouldn't mind having someone with her. Are they all three still available?


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes all three are still available.


----------

